# Wiring resistors together



## jazzscreamer (Apr 2, 2009)

I have 2 12ohm resistors for a crossover design that I'm building, but need the end result needs to be 6ohm. Is there a way that I can wire these together to get a 6ohm load. PE did'nt have 6ohm resistors in stock when I bought them so I went this route thinking I could do this. Help is greatly needed. Thanks.

-Bob


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

2 12 Ohm resistors in parallel is 6 Ohms. The formula is R1*R2/(R1+R2) = R In this case R1=R2=12 --> 144/24 = 6.

Hope this helps.


----------



## jazzscreamer (Apr 2, 2009)

Yes. I can't believe I didn't think of that. My bad. Thank you!


----------

